

The Whole System Failed - guiambros
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/16/opinion/the-whole-system-failed.html

======
guiambros
This is a sad and heartbreaking article, about one of the most shameful trials
of this country.

Regardless if judge's decision was due to racial bias or not, it doesn't
change the facts: a teenage boy is dead, while his killer is out there,
walking around freely, with a concealed gun, _legally_ allowed to kill people
under the claim of self-defense whenever he feels threatened.

This is _really_ a f'ed system.

------
tribeofone
This has nothing to do with programming, business, etc, etc. Check reddit if
you want to post opinionated pieces like this.

